# meldeamt help



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

hi 
i am german citizen who comes first time in germany because my parents are not living in germany
i have german passport
currently i`m living in hotel but i am looking for flat to rent
what documents i need to register myself in meldeamt
please help me i need help
thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Most meldeamt just need your passport, proof of your address(mietvertrag), proof of health insurance and two passport photos. Head down one weekday afternoon to avoid the queues at the big city ones.


----------



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

but where to make health insurence because i am not working 
i`m unemployed as well
do i need to register my unemployed somewhere


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you are unemployed, you should still should register. As an EU citizen I think you are still entitled to benefits if you are looking for work, but for a limited timescale.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

If you are German, you usually don't need any documents to register. Just your national id card or passport.
In rare cases they might ask for a proof of address, i.e. mietvertrag, but that never happened to me.
They will not ask for health insurance and you don't need passport photos.

But yeah, you should definitely register. Actually you have to by law.

You only need to register as unemployed if you want to apply for financial support.


----------



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

but i am a german citizen


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

So what?
German citizens have to register as well. It is easy, free and just takes a couple of minutes. It's a basic thing that you will have to do whenever you move.
This is basically to make sure the government has an address to communicate with you. They will need your address i.e. to send you a tax number, which you need in order to work.
It is also used for your right to vote, to register a car, for health insurance, any kind of social benefits, tax returns, and so on.


----------

